# Kylee 1996-2009



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

I was down in Calais visiting Rob and he reminded me that I hadn't updated everyone on what happen with Kylee and her seizures. Unfortunately after trying a few different things she had 3 big seizures within a 24 hour period and just wasn't able to recover. It has been pretty hard as you all know to lose such a great friend. It was really get to get some golden snugs from the wild Caue and Oakley this weekend. They were both more then happy to help ease the pain. 


Kylee 


Kylee's life came to an end last evening after her struggles with seizures these last few weeks. The little puppies are safe now from the "Bitch of Belfast" and my heart is heavy. She has been a true and ever loyal friend and put up with the many comings and goings in the Webber household. I will miss her greatly.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. And glad Rob was there for you, of course he would be, I know he understands.

Godspeed, Kylee :heartbeat


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Can't help but get a little lump in the throat looking at pictures of Kylee. Such a love of a girl even if she was the "Bitch of Belfast". Glad you posted.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.... it's never easy. Take time to be good to yourself. Godspeed Kylee..


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. Kylee was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful white face. Godspeed, dear Kylee.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What a beautiful golden girl Kylee was. Im am so sorry for your loss. I know all to well how you are feeling. RIP Kylee


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry! Kylee was quite the beautiful, dignified lady.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Kylee was so beautiful--so sorry for your loss.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Kylee was a beautiful girl and sounds like one of kind. Glad that Rob and the boys were able to give you some comfort. Run Free Sweet Girl know that you are loved and missed greatly.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Kylee was so very beautiful. Adore that white face.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Kylee was a beautiful girl!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear that you lost Kylee. She was a beautiful girl and will live on forever in your heart.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Kylee, such a sweet face run free sweet girl.


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Kylee, she is beautiful.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Kylee.....its so hard, but she had a wonderful life with you.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry for the loss of Kylee. With her curly coat and lovely white face, my throat really tightens up thinking of her passing on.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - she looked a beautiful girl

Run free and sleep softly Kylee


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone for the kind words. I got a great card from my vet (who is also my cousin). "We who choose to surround ourselves with lives even more temporary than our own live within a fragile circle, easily and often breached. Unable to accept its awful gaps, we still would live no other way. We cherish memory as the only certain immortality, never fully understanding the necessary plan"-Irving Townsend


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Irving Townsend was a very wise man.

(not sure how that ? got there ... i must have clicked something i didn't mean to).


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I am so sorry...run free and wild Kylee


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

She was so beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss. It's never easy, is it  ? They become such a part of our lives.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Love


Nice work Steve. I am sure my big sister will appreciate that very much.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

i am sorry for your loss.....


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

My condolences on your loss. She was a beauty in her golden years. :heartbeat


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

So so, sorry for your loss....rest easy Kylee....


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My thoughts are with you and yours during this difficult time. What a great photo tribute to your sweet Kylee.

Rest well and play hard at the Bridge till you meet up again with your family sweet Kylee!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Kylee sure was pretty. I'm sorry for your loss.
I especially like the look on her face here. That's a pretty happy girl!
I hope your grief eases and it gets easier to remember all the joys without the pain.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of beautiful Kylee. They leave such a hole in our hearts when they leave us.


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

sharlin said:


> Play Hard Sweet Girl~Godspeed & Love


Wow this is great. Made me cry (again) though.:no:


----------



## Mainely-Dogs (Jan 13, 2008)

coppers-mom said:


> Kylee sure was pretty. I'm sorry for your loss.
> I especially like the look on her face here. That's a pretty happy girl!
> I hope your grief eases and it gets easier to remember all the joys without the pain.


 this is her "it sure is fun to run and play" face. For a pup that never had to be tied out and could be free she still sure enjoy the walks together.


----------



## Lady Di (Feb 22, 2008)

Such a beautiful girl. My heart breaks for you. No matter how hard we try we are never prepared when they leave us. Run free pretty girl !!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She was beautiful!! So sorry for your loss.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Kylee !


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kylee*

Kylee, rest in peace sweet girl and run free at the Rainbow Bridge.

I am so sorry for your loss-what a beautiful crew you have.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I went through the same thing with Dakota on April 1st, and I know how hard this is.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Very Pretty Girl. I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------

